# Ancient Chaos Titan



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

Ancient Chaos Titan!!! Dun Dun Dun


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I don't think it looks big. It looks like a steam punk necron more than anything.
I think it's the pupils, the book and the skulls.


----------



## LEEQAEX (Feb 1, 2010)

I still think its pretty choasy, one of those random war machines in the warp . Its really good


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

It looks cool, but it looks more like a dred than a Titan.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Besides the face it looks rather Orcy.


----------



## Scyfus (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm in love with your style, amazing.


----------



## nabzy (Feb 12, 2010)

im also getting an orky feel coming off it.maybe if the body was more filled in it would look heavier.but as a sketch nice.


----------



## Eliphas The Inheritor (Dec 29, 2010)

it looks small because the skulls are too big bu i like it


----------

